# 2007 Specialized Allez Elite in WHITE!



## Jake25 (Sep 20, 2006)

Does anyone have pictures of this bike? i saw it in the bike shop and just fell in love!

how come specialized hasn't updated their site yet? I Want this bike!!


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

From the title I thought you were going to show the pictures. Anyway, does anyone else think the 07 colors remind you of candy?

I think it's because of the stripes and swirls.


----------



## Jake25 (Sep 20, 2006)

Same w/ trek, they have swirls on their 1600 & 2100


----------



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

Jake25 said:


> Does anyone have pictures of this bike? i saw it in the bike shop and just fell in love!
> 
> how come specialized hasn't updated their site yet? I Want this bike!!


 i would think twice b4 dropping youre hard earned cash on this years elite,although you may like the graphic & paint & also the $100.00 plus drop in price from the 06's, the 07's are also downgraded, the frame is longer the E5 frame, you also dont get the 105 shifter/drivetrain & slightly upgraded wheelset. what you do get is the lower A1 frame, tiagra shifter/drivetrain & the lower wheelset. FYI i rode both & i too like the new color graphics scheme, but the ride/shifting is much better with the E5 frame/105 shifters & wheelset. & you probably can get a good deal on a 06 model.


----------



## Jake25 (Sep 20, 2006)

i was eyeing an 06 elite my bike shop had for a few months and waiting for it to go on clerance, but it got sold the other day, so my lost

i might just go for a 06 Trek 1200 for 699 which is a good price

ps, i thought the 06 elite was 1149 and the 07 was 1099? only 50 bucks?

would 999.99 for the allez elite be a good price?


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

The 07s also come with carbon rear chainstays which makes them heavier then the 06 aluminum. I have an 06 and it is a smooth ride w/o the carbon rears.


----------



## badfishqueso (Aug 16, 2006)

When I bought mine I had them switch the bar tape and seat to black. It looks a lot better. I'll send you pics if you wish.

[email protected]

let me know


----------

